# Large swollen head and stretched eye skin



## Califarm (May 24, 2020)

Sorry if these pics are huge, but I can not find any explanation for what's going on with this pullet. She's an 8 week old Delaware, I've had her since 1 day old. About a week and a half ago her head started swelling, then the weird eye in the past few days. Normal eating/drinking/poop. The rest of the flock is fine, but I did seperate her into a crate in the garage to keep an eye on her 2 nights ago. Any insights???


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

My first thought on this is possibly infectious coryza, here is a little information on it for you (scroll down to #5):https://morningchores.com/chicken-diseases/


----------



## Califarm (May 24, 2020)

I have read about coryza, but isn’t that super contagious? The other 5 birds are totally fine. She also doesn’t have a bad smell that I read was a symptom of coryza.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Have you felt it to see if it's soft and squishy? Not sure where I'm going with that but if it's squishy it's fluid filled. It's possible she was either stung or bitten by something.

The odd eye is from the skin being stretched from the swelling.


----------



## Califarm (May 24, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Have you felt it to see if it's soft and squishy? Not sure where I'm going with that but if it's squishy it's fluid filled. It's possible she was either stung or bitten by something
> 
> The odd eye is from the skin being stretched from the swelling.


The lumpy part of her head isn't squishy at all, it's pretty firm. At first I suspected she was stung or bit by something, but the swelling hasn't decreased at all since it suddenly showed up over a week ago. I'm torn between putting her back with the other girls since I know she's sad being alone, but I don't want to get everyone else sick if she's contagious. No one else has pecked at her, but she's the largest bird by far out there.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Try giving Benadryl to see if that reduces the swelling. Dosage is: 2 milligrams per kilogram of body weight by mouth every 12 hours. Use the childrens liquid.

I'd put her back. If she's dealing with life just fine she would be better off with the flock.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I see that the one eye is also swollen (last picture) is that also hard? I just think there is a fluid build up somewhere, probably under her skull since you said it's hard. I don't know, I've never seen this happen in any case other than coryza.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've never seen coryza involve the top of the head like that. It's always involved more of the area directly around the eyes. Usually below them.


----------



## Califarm (May 24, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I've never seen coryza involve the top of the head like that. It's always involved more of the area directly around the eyes. Usually below them.


That's what I've seen online also. I just don't want her to be in pain if this is something she won't recover from. I'm of the mindset that I'd rather put her down humanely than wait it out and have her suffer needlessly or infect the rest of the flock. She's such a sweet girl, it's a huge bummer.


----------



## Califarm (May 24, 2020)

Sylie said:


> I see that the one eye is also swollen (last picture) is that also hard? I just think there is a fluid build up somewhere, probably under her skull since you said it's hard. I don't know, I've never seen this happen in any case other than coryza.


The mucosal tissue is showing on the affected eye, but there's no puss or irritation that I can see. She's been pretty patient with me messing with her and I can't see any injuries or issues beyond the weird swelling.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Don't jump the gun, she's not suffering. Looks a little weird but she's not suffering. If she's eating and drinking and bright eyed she's not in pain.


----------



## Califarm (May 24, 2020)

This is an old thread, but she’s good as new now and laid her first egg yesterday! She spent 2 weeks in a dog crate in the garage, and was easily welcomed back into the flock. My best guess is it was an insect bite or sting, as she’s had no problems since and all of the girls are healthy and happy.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, well I'm glad you stopped in to update that she's right as rain. Being on the other side of a computer screen sometimes it's very difficult to be certain about what we tell an owner. It's good to know it was probably a bite/sting.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Thanks for the update! Just curious, did you try the Benadryl?


----------



## Califarm (May 24, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> Thanks for the update! Just curious, did you try the Benadryl?


No, I didn't. I did put some eye drops in the really stretched out eye for a few days because she couldn't really blink and moisten that eye. Otherwise she was just getting extra treats and attention while she rested and recouped.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Thanks.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Hooray! That was a bizarre looking incident, I'm glad she's all better now! Thanks for sharing.


----------

